# using iPhone camera for OBS local streaming ?



## obsobs (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, is there not too a difficult way to link my iPhone camera to OBS for a live stream on my local network only ? If so, what would I need to do to make this work?


----------



## twindux (Jan 15, 2021)

OBS Camera is a good solution...doesn't matter whether you're streaming local or via the inet.


----------



## obsobs (Jan 16, 2021)

ok, but then how do I use OBS for local streaming ? Do I put rtmp://localhost or my personal ip address in the settings ?


----------



## twindux (Jan 16, 2021)

obsobs said:


> ok, but then how do I use OBS for local streaming ? Do I put rtmp://localhost or my personal ip address in the settings ?



You asked how to get a iphone into OBS...that's what OBS Camera does.

The rest of it depends on what you mean by "local streaming". You can use the OBS Fullscreen Projector Preview  to send your production to a directly connected external monitor or video distribution system .

Or yes, you could run an RTMP server on another computer on your network or on your OBS computer. Here's a thread in this forum about that. https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/macos-easy-localhost-rtmp-server.118266/


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Jan 16, 2021)

Have a look at Epocam.


----------



## twindux (Jan 17, 2021)

Rag and Bone Puppet Theat said:


> Have a look at Epocam.


Tried epocam...had better luck wit OBS Camera...more reliable, more robust, more better. Just  my experience.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Jan 17, 2021)

OBS Camera has issues.  Even with it's update - it causes MORE problems than it's worth.   I get better - consistent - video quality using the FREE iOS app called FullScreen Cam and selecting my iOS device as video source.    While this doesn't have all the bells and whistles of OBS.camera, the image quality seems to be better.   Just sayin..


----------



## obsobs (Jan 17, 2021)

twindux said:


> You asked how to get a iphone into OBS...that's what OBS Camera does.
> 
> The rest of it depends on what you mean by "local streaming". You can use the OBS Fullscreen Projector Preview  to send your production to a directly connected external monitor or video distribution system .
> 
> Or yes, you could run an RTMP server on another computer on your network or on your OBS computer. Here's a thread in this forum about that. https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/macos-easy-localhost-rtmp-server.118266/


Hi, well question was double really as title indicates... Anyways, so basically, my setup would have to be the following then : 
iPhone+OBS Camera > OBS Studio > https://github.com/sallar/mac-local-rtmp-server. The latter being able to broadcast either over the LAN or the Internet. Is that correct ? 
Does anyone know of other more feature-rich local RTMP servers for MacOS than the one suggested above? I'd especially would like the ability to have encrypted streams so basically output in RTSPS or HTTPS.


----------



## twindux (Jan 18, 2021)

obsobs said:


> Hi, well question was double really as title indicates... Anyways, so basically, my setup would have to be the following then :
> iPhone+OBS Camera > OBS Studio > https://github.com/sallar/mac-local-rtmp-server. The latter being able to broadcast either over the LAN or the Internet. Is that correct ?
> Does anyone know of other more feature-rich local RTMP servers for MacOS than the one suggested above? I'd especially would like the ability to have encrypted streams so basically output in RTSPS or HTTPS.



iPhone+ OBS Camera would be one of many potential sources you could put into OBS.

As for the local streaming, it's up to whether you just need remote viewing or true streaming...and if just remote viewing, how far away you need the remote viewing to be. 

If you just need remote viewing within about 15 feet or so, you can go straight HDMI to an external monitor using  Fullscreen Projector Preview and a long HDMI cable. 

It would be really interesting to know your use case here....with asking for an encrypted stream and all...seems as if you have a very specific use case.


----------



## twindux (Jan 18, 2021)

thomaslfessler said:


> OBS Camera has issues.  Even with it's update - it causes MORE problems than it's worth.   I get better - consistent - video quality using the FREE iOS app called FullScreen Cam and selecting my iOS device as video source.    While this doesn't have all the bells and whistles of OBS.camera, the image quality seems to be better.   Just sayin..



Has not been my experience at all. I find OBS Camera to be rock solid on a wide variety of phones (I have used as many as 4 at one time, ranging from a 6s to a 12 Pro Max and everything in between). Been using for 2-8 hours of livestreams a week since COVID came on in March, and it's been updated 2 or 3 times since then. There was a major update a few months back that added a substantial number of features.

I've found the reliability, quality and support of OBS camera to be exceptional. And no, I do not have any affiliation with the publisher.

Glad FullScreen Cam works for you.


----------



## Big Baker (Jun 3, 2021)

I found this option ok at first but when I am steaming with multiple iPhones I find it start to become laggy on my machine and the only way to try and fix it is to reduce the bandwidth creating poor image quality. I also noticed a delay when using this app. What you see on camera is not the same as the visual feedback in OBS and the feed seems to be a moment delayed even on the phone.

Here’s an alternative I'm now using. It doesn’t have any delay or quality issues and you can use this app to take a video feed from as many cameras as desired without any issues. You get a clean feed from the phone so you can just plug in and select video source in OBS. No need for any extensions: Clean Camera Feed


----------

